# Future TT owner



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi all,

been reading up for the last couple of days... thought i'd register as i am hoping to get a TTmk1 soon. Only thing stopping me is the A3 i have which i need to sell first! Saw AmiTT's TT yesterday whilst browsing the for sale section and i'm gutted its gone... i would have taken that straight of him!

Will post some more later (hopefully when i get my TT)

J


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome when you get your TT dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

post some pics of your a3 ;-)

i know of a nice avus tt :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

p1tse said:


> welcome
> 
> post some pics of your a3 ;-)
> 
> i know of a nice avus tt :wink:


I'll put some pics up of the A3 in the for sale section... probably do that tomorrow. I do like your TT but sadly its out of my budget i have max 7k to spend!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

p1tse said:


> welcome
> 
> post some pics of your a3 ;-)


Pictures of the A3 are up in the for sale section...


----------

